# 3K for PZ (Punky Zoé)!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Youhou !
Déjà 3K pour PZ ! 
Encore un nouveau millier de coups de mains dans les forums FS et Fr-En non seulement précis et précieux mais aussi avec la bonne humeur en prime ! 
(quoi, pas française ma phrase ? )

 Bisettes « special K. » !


----------



## Trisia

Ahh, what an honour to post on this thread (you don't mind, do you? ).

Dear Punky Zoé, I looooooooooooove your posts and your avatar ain't too bad either (bad English for "c'est vraiment super!"). Your ability to [properly] answer threads is amazing. You're witty and you play with words like a true magician 

All the best,
Trisia


----------



## JeanDeSponde

3.000 intervention, et pas une seule fautes d'orthographe - j'en suis vert de jalousies !
Permettez que je me joigne à votre choeur pour chanter les louanges de PiZi !


----------



## itka

Trois mille fois, elle a pris sa plume et son clavier
Trois mille fois, elle a cogité, cherché, trouvé
Trois mille fois, elle nous a livré la quintessence
de sa réflexion, de son talent et de sa science !

Trois mille bisousss, Punky !


----------



## LaurentK

Mais QUI est Punky Zoé? Ne vous fiez pas aux apparences.

Mademoiselle Jeanne? Vous rigolez! les gaffes elles les évite, toutes, pas une faute (ou presque) alors LA gaffe... Fausse piste.

Une punkette qui aurait trouvé un Robinson croyant follement en Elle (car Robinson crut Zoé (je sais  )) , son fort homme multilingue, quoi  (ça c'est fait )... Je n'y crois pas une seule seconde.

Cherchons plutôt du côté des mots. Jouons. Posons P.U.N.K.Y.Z.O.É. puis mélangeons. Qu'obtient-on? Eh oui, vous avez trouvé! Etonnant, non?

Bravo PiZi, tu es notre tour de garde (24/7), et tu ne penches pas.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Toutes mes félicitations Punky Zoé! Dommage que j'aie perdu ce dessin de punkette que j'avais pondu il y a quelques mois. Il aurait été parfait une fois teint en rose 

En plus, rendre Jean jaloux, je vous jure! Impressionnant.


----------



## Calamitintin

*P*ourquoi j'avais pas vu ce fil avant ?
* U*n jour et demi qu'il est ouvert et je 
*N*'y ai pas encore répondu !
*K*arine a été la plus rapide, mais
*Y*'a pas de raison qu'elle soit la seule à féliciter
*Z*oé l'éclair, qui poste plus vite que son
*O*mbre  ! Donc félicitations pour tous tes
*E*tonnants/épatants/époustouflants posts, et continue comme ça !
                            Bisoettes !


----------



## gvergara

Malheureusement je arrive un peu en retard ... mais peu importe, je veux pas rater l'occasion de féliciter ma chère amie Briggi-Pop, qui a été toujours prête à aider ceux risquant d'être tués, spécialement quand il s'agit de chats sudaméricains... Tu as grandi, chère Briggi-Rocks, mais t'en fais pas, au Chili on dit _Plus sait le diable parce que vieux que parce que diable _(traduction littérale approximative, j'espère qu'elle est tout à fait compréhensible) Merci de toute ton aide, à tÔt

GØnzalỢ (notez le clin d'œil et en plus la larme, provoquée par l'émotion, en train de couler de l'œil droit)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mon premier 3000, c'est impressionant ! (jusqu'à maintenant, je n'avais fait que 2897 !)

Merci à tous de votre indulgence envers mes nombreuses erreurs, à-peu-près, contresens, lapsus-clavis, fautes, aberrations, bévues (gaffes et boulettes en gros ), bêtises, égarements, méprises, errements, étourderies, bourdes, contresens, inexactitudes, distractions, confusions, fourvoiements, j'en-passe-et-des-meilleurs ...

  Ma petite *Marseillote* (adorée), pas de cinéma entre nous, juste un peu de théâtre (quoique le cinéma, c'est pas mal aussi ),

*   Trisia*, we don’t meet so often, too bad ! see you soon !

*   JDS*, c’est pas le tout d’avoir des lettres, des « s », des « e », ou autres « y », encore faut-il les utiliser à bon essient, écient ... à propos ! 

Ma chère *Itka* majuscule, elle me plait bien cette quintessence là, on peut l’appréhender de plus près  ? (avec un peu de choco-clavier)

*Laurent*, *K*afkaïen (ou royal, plutôt ), P.U.N.K.Y.Z.O.E., je sais pas ce que ça fait exactement mais au moins 37 points au scrabble (et sans les bonus) !

*Nil*, je le regrette vraiment ce dessin rose ! 

Petite *Cal* d'Outre-Atlantique (enfin presque, à l'heure qu'il est), quelquefois je suis aussi rapide que les djeuns (mais pas toujours ...) 

And last, but not least,* GOO*, "l'homme aux yeux grand ouverts", quand est-ce que tu nous la fais visiter ta collection de "O" ? 

Bon, j'ai été un peu longue, 'scusez-moi, maintenant je vous convie tous (et les futurs) à déguster des produits du pays, la spécialité d'Oloron accompagnéed'un jurançon (les copains d'abord, ça s'impose !).


----------



## gvergara

Punky Zoé said:


> Petite *Cal* d'Outre-Atlantique (enfin presque, à l'heure qu'il est), *quelque* fois je suis aussi rapide que les djeuns (mais pas toujours ...)


Qu'elle est humble, cette Briggi-Hop ! Pour nous démontrer qu'on avait eu tort, elle vient de faire son premier faute d'ortographe D ) (ou c'est moi qui me trompe ????)


----------



## zazap

Bon, et bien toutes mes félicitations, PZ!
Tu devrais prendre des vacances sinon je te rattraperai jamais, mais le problème, c'est qu'on s'ennuierait!
Ça me fait toujours plaisir de lire des posts écrits par quelqu'un de si sympa.
Encore bravo, zazap.
​


----------



## geve

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe ! Oui, je suis tellement en retard que je me suis dit que j'allais faire quelques claquettes en me lamentant, ça fait plus gai. 
Si j'avais un tantinet d'esprit d'anticipation, je t'aurais concocté des félicitations en photothérapie, mais bon. Les monstres horribles qui habitent où tu sais doivent me taper sur le système plus que je ne crois, en fait. Heureusement, tu es là, toi, avec ta crête (de punk, de montagne ? Aaaaah, c'est ça l'explication ??), tes espadrilles (de gaffeuse irrésistible), ton malabar (le machin m'enfin rose qui plane au-dessus de ta tête) et tous les accessoires qui te rendent absolument in-dis-pen-sable, ici, là-bas et aussi ailleurs. Sans compter tous les autres endroits. Si, si, c'est comme je te le dis. 
Un bon point pour toi si tu as compris quelque chose à mon baragouin , et mes féloches les plus sincères.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bon Punkyversaire !!! C'est zoé-tte tout ça ^o^
Félicitations !


----------



## Nicomon

*Bravo Bree !* 

Je te prie d'exuser le retard. Zazap a suggéré des vacances... et il y avait un monde fou chez l'agent de voyage. 

On t'a préparé ce petit tour « personnalisé ».

Polynésie en sloo*P* 
Uruguay en bateaU
Norvège en avioN
Kuujjuaq en kayaK 
Yellowknife en ferrY 
Zanzibar à dos de Zèbre
Osaka en velO
Etoile polaire en fuséE ​ 
*Bon voyage !* ​


----------



## Paquita

geve said:


> Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe ! Oui, je suis tellement en retard


 
Mince, ça a déjà été dit ....et pourtant que dire d'autre quand c'est vrai ?





geve said:


> Heureusement, tu es là, toi, avec ta crête (de punk, de montagne ? Aaaaah, c'est ça l'explication ??) rose qui plane au-dessus de ta tête) et tous les accessoires qui te rendent absolument in-dis-pen-sable, ...


 
Bonne idée, Geve, si on lui permettait d'en changer de temps en temps ou même carrément tous les accessoires ?

Continue à nous réjouir par tous tes messages, sérieux ou hilarants.

À quand le 8000 ?

Muchos besos
Paquita


----------



## Punky Zoé

*Zazap*, Za Z’est Zympa auzzi 

*Geve*,  m'enfin ?!, je t’accompagne aux claquettes … avec mes espadrilles  

*Ploupinet*, just ploup-it !!! 

*N*ature* I*le *C*ampagne *O*céan *M*ontagne *O*asis *N*eige, quel programme ! 

*Paquit&*, WR est mon Anapurna (et moi je repars pas à zéro )

Et ... il reste du vin et du gâteau pour vous !


----------



## Eva Maria

Chère Zoé! Déjà 3.000? 

J'aime lire tes posts pleins de commentaires humoristiques! 

Tu es très active et ton utilisation profuse des emoticons et des expressions françaises prises sur le vif est très sympatique; en résumé, tu es très Punky!!!!! 

3.000 bisous!

Eve Marie


----------



## Punky Zoé

*Eva Maria* un peu de vin (pas semi-crianza) et de gâteau ? Je suis quand même beaucoup moins active que toi ! (quelle fulgurance...).


----------

